# All right, I confess, I saw it!



## no1special18 (Jan 9, 2005)

My friend Phil really wanted to go see the movie \"White Noise\" and so we went to go see it. 

Evidently the whole EVP (Electronic Voice Phenomenon) is supposed to be a \"real\" thing. so the question is, should we see these people as lunatics who are making themselves hear things that are not there, or should we think that the messages that these people get are demonic in nature?

*This next part is my sum up of the movie, but has nothing to do with the question*

The movie could have been a lot better, but I should start with the positive: it was clean and had very little, if any, foul language. However, the main character is divorced and remarried, and one of the people who dies is pregnant. The movie simply was not scary and it did not do a good job of developing its characters. It also did not make enough use of the characters that could have made the movie good. The blind psychic should have played a more prominent role, and the \"Ones Who Like Destruction\" could have been used to better benefit, and their characters could have been much more developed. For example: are they gods? demi gods? just dead people who are mean? demons? where do they come from? do they have a \"good\" counterpart? Furthermore, as far as characters go, they could have used the guy who introduces the EVP after he died for a lot of things, but they did nothing with his \"spirit\" or whatever. Obviously, for those who do not like movies with a horrible theological perspective, this movie would not be for them.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 9, 2005)

Is this by that guy that did "Sixth Sense" & "The Village"?


----------



## no1special18 (Jan 9, 2005)

No, I do not think so, but I could be wrong. If it was him, I think his name is something like M. Night Shalayman (hope that is spelled right), then this would be his first movie without a twist at the end. Speaking of that though, The "Sixth Sense" was the only movie by him that I liked.


----------



## Authorised (Jan 9, 2005)

I saw it too. I thought it digressed too much, which made it lack an overall point. I also think the protagonist's actions were completely improbable for any human to be able to endure the utter horror which one would feel in the same situation. From the opposite side of the screen, the movie wasn't scary.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 9, 2005)

. . . whatsoever is lovely, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report;

I don't see how movies like this fit. . .


----------



## Authorised (Jan 9, 2005)

How would you know?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> . . . whatsoever is lovely, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report;
> 
> I don't see how movies like this fit. . .



I think much of what we (believers including myself) partake of do not fit into that!

I pray that we live closer to the standard, especially myself!


----------



## no1special18 (Jan 10, 2005)

It was not without shame that I made my confession of having seen the movie.

P.S I agree that the main characters action were very unlikely in real life.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 10, 2005)

On a side note:
Michael Keaton's acting career pretty muched tanked after Jack Frost.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> On a side note:
> Michael Keaton's acting career pretty muched tanked after Jack Frost.


----------



## no1special18 (Jan 10, 2005)

Michael Keaton's career tanked after Batman, though he made an excellent Batman.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm reasonably certainly that the Biblical prohibition against necromancy and demonmancy applies electronically as well.


----------



## satz (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I'm reasonably certainly that the Biblical prohibition against necromancy and demonmancy applies electronically as well.



err....what do you mean?

[Edited on 28-1-2005 by satz]


----------



## future expatriate (Feb 5, 2005)

Looked too bad for words.



> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Is this by that guy that did "Sixth Sense" & "The Village"?


No. 

Directed by
Geoffrey Sax

Writing credits 
Niall Johnson 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375210/


----------

